# On s'en cogne



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

Voilà, c'est fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2013)

Ué...

PARFAITEMENT !!!

Voilà, j'espère être dans le thon.


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Je l'ai noté 5 étoiles... Mais on s'en cogne. :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2013)

Un tel concentré de mauvaise foi des deux pervers pépères du forum valait bien un nouveau fil...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

Tiens d'ailleurs je viens de parcourir les sujets de la Terrasse. Que des sujets où on s'amuse comme des petits fous. On croirait un dimanche de kermesse à la paroisse de la Motte Beuvron. Ca laisse imaginer le degré d'humour des modos de la dite section...
Passionnant.


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs je viens de parcourir les sujets de la Terrasse. Que des sujets où on s'amuse comme des petits fous. On croirait un dimanche de kermesse à la paroisse de la Motte Beuvron. Ca laisse imaginer le degré d'humour des modos de la dite section...
> Passionnant.


Faut dire, ça manque d'étudiants en mal de sondage pour un mémoire, de nioubes prépubères à l'orthographe approximative et victimes d'un désastre existentiel, ainsi que de geeks au sens de l'humour noyé dans le goudron.


Sinon pour répondre à ta suggestion, j'ai bien réfléchi mais en fait non.


----------



## bugman (27 Août 2013)

> Ou alors une cellule bizutage où ils se bizuteraient entre eux


Entre eux, on a dit. Laissez mon cul en pet !


----------



## Madalvée (27 Août 2013)

Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche Magé de recruter une flopée de nouveaux modérateurs pour le bar (il y a des volontaires) et de le réouvrir aux piliers qui, je l'avoue, m'ont toujours bien fait rigoler. Je ne leur arrive pas à la cheville en terme d'esprit.
Ça fait un peu mort, et les vrais newbies qui veulent rester ils s'accrochent et deviennent piliers.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

Ça aussi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça aussi



Au moins on y parle de quelque chose de très utile, non!!


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Au moins on y parle de quelque chose de très utile, non!!



ouaip

on peut aussi parler de la séparation de monica et vincent.
depuis le temps que j'attends ça !

Mais, rassurez-moi ; vous vous en cognez, non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

1-On s'en Cogne et 2-On s'en Cogne

donc doublement

et dès fois on s'en tape



da capo a dit:


> ouaip
> 
> on peut aussi parler de la séparation de monica et vincent.
> depuis le temps que j'attends ça !
> ...



Depuis que Cassel était son mari j'arrivais plus à phantasmer sur Monica...
Mais je sens que ça va revenir.


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Depuis que Cassel était son mari j'arrivais plus à phantasmer sur Monica...
> Mais je sens que ça va revenir.



j'étais là avant.

Toi, tu as Lucie, alors viens pas jouer sur mon territoire.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> j'étais là avant.
> 
> Toi, tu as Lucie, alors viens pas jouer sur mon territoire.



Haaa Lucie, une vieille histoire !

Mais maintenant je m'en cogne


----------



## Madalvée (27 Août 2013)

Vous feriez mieux de pourchasser les pucelles, comme Christine Boutin ou NKM


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Vous feriez mieux de pourchasser les pucelles, comme Christine Boutin ou NKM



aussi pucelles que la vierge marie.

pfff

m'en cogne de celles là.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Vous feriez mieux de pourchasser les pucelles, comme Christine Boutin ou NKM



On pourrait allonger la liste.
Mais on s'en cogne


----------



## ergu (28 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je ne leur arrive pas à la cheville en terme d'esprit.



Le cerveau dans les pieds ?
C'est des sportifs, non ?
Bref...



Sinon, j'ai toujours été mal à l'aise de voir passer les cognes.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai toujours été mal à l'aise de voir passer les cognes.


Surtout par bande de six


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ....
> ... j'espère être dans le thon.


 
on la connaît?


----------



## Galekal (28 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Vous feriez mieux de pourchasser les pucelles, comme Christine Boutin ou NKM



A mon avis, NKM doit être bonne.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> A mon avis, NKM doit être bonne.



Tu rigoles, j'aurais peur de lui casser le bassin à cette anorexique


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Surtout par bande de six



Pinaise qu'il est drôle...






Ah merde, je ne peux pas effacer son message sous le même prétexte que quand il efface le mien...


:sleep:


----------



## Galekal (29 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu rigoles, j'aurais peur de lui casser le bassin à cette anorexique



Si tu as un doute, vise plutôt sa bouche. Tu n'y perdrais probablement pas au change.


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> A mon avis, NKM doit être bonne.





Galekal a dit:


> Si tu as un doute, vise plutôt sa bouche. Tu n'y perdrais probablement pas au change.



bienvenue sur grosnaze.com, l'essentiel de la vulgarité en français.


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> bienvenue sur grosnaze.com, l'essentiel de la vulgarité en français.



En même temps, ce n'est pas non plus comme si c'était la première vanne grivoise que tu lis sur macgé ni même comme si j'étais l'intervenant qui en faisais le plus.


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> En même temps, ce n'est pas non plus comme si c'était la première vanne grivoise que tu lis sur macgé ni même comme si j'étais l'intervenant qui en faisais le plus.



tes explications, je m'en cogne.


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> tes explications, je m'en cogne.



Je me cogne également de tes griefs.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Je me cogne également de tes griefs.


le musée de l'homme serait intéressé que tu fasses partie d'un de ses dioramas


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> le musée de l'homme serait intéressé que tu fasses partie d'un de ses dioramas



Cela ferait double emploi car tu y figures déjà.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Cela ferait double emploi car tu y figures déjà.


bah non ils veulent faire un diorama gay friendly


----------



## Galekal (30 Août 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> bah non ils veulent faire un diorama gay friendly



Pourtant, en y regardant attentivement, tu satisfais a toutes les conditions.


----------



## ergu (30 Août 2013)

Ouais, mais les_ battle_ de p'tits bras, on s'en cogne aussi.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

quand un bras cassé se pointe on voit tout de suite la différence


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2013)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

Et sinon ?!...


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2013)

Ben sinon content de te voir passer, fut-ce en coup de vent. Ca je ne m'en cogne pas du tout


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

C'est gentil, mais je ne reste pas... 
D'ailleurs, pourquoi faire ?!...


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est gentil, mais je ne reste pas...
> D'ailleurs, pourquoi faire ?!...


Un dessin résumant l'ambiance actuelle ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

Oulààà...
Vraiment pas le temps.




Et pas l'envie.
Grosse flemme.


----------



## Fìx (30 Août 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Oulààà...
> Vraiment pas le temps.
> 
> 
> ...



T'façon j'ai envie de dire&#8230; même si À LA LIMITE tu daignerais le faire&#8230; tu crois pas que tout le monde au final s'en&#8230; ? 




Moi perso&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

J'ai cru entendre quelque chose...
Nan, j'ai dû rêver.


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



C'est pas le jeu des 3 smilies ici, bouche en cur


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Ah bon je croyais... mais on s'en cogne en fait.


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas le jeu des 3 smilies ici, bouche en cur



Quoique...
:!::!::!:




hinhinhin©


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Quoique...
> :!::!::!:
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mieux !


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas le jeu des 3 smilies ici, bouche en cur



Hé, fallait cliquer sur mes 3 bailleurs :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:, y a plus de signification que ceux qui plagient 



Bon en fait j'en tape (pour changer) :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon en fait j'en tape (pour changer) :rateau:



Non, finalement j'm'en cogne, ça fait plus mal :casse:


----------



## Penetrator (17 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas le jeu des 3 smilies ici, bouche en cur


et cul en fleur?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre le but de ce fil. Ce serait tellement plus simple de disserter sur nos animaux de compagnie, où les résultats du foot (quoique, ça risque de dériver), où peut-être de la mode des vélo à pignon fixe (ah non, y'a déjà un sujet là-dessus).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce serait tellement plus simple de disserter sur nos animaux de compagnie



On s'en cogne.

Et puis dans le genre niais, cul cul la praline et j'en passe ça se pose.


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> On s'en cogne.
> 
> Et puis dans le genre niais, cul cul la praline et j'en passe ça se pose.



Dis-donc, tu me parais un poil vénère toi, ces temps-ci. Qu'est-ce qui s'passe ? T'votes Mélanch ou quoi, désormais ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2013)

La face cachée de la soupière mamzelle !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2013)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui s'passe ? T'votes Mélanch ou quoi, désormais



le canard est sensible au cours de la bourse, et le dosjones a tendance à perdre des points


----------

